# The Concorde Club Classic Car Show!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning folks,

Have a read about our day at the Concorde Club Classic Car Show, we had great fun!

The Concorde Club Classic Car Show - AIB Insurance

Have a good week!

AIB Insurance
02380 268351
Airsports Insurance Bureau are a leading insurance broker for classic car insurance, courier, airsports insurance plus lots more


----------

